
Is that a Pita in your Pocket? (1999) - JohnHammersley
https://web.archive.org/web/20000302032020/http://www.zdnet.com:80/sr/stories/issue/0,4537,2412263,00.html
======
JohnHammersley
OP note: I saw this via this tweet:
[https://twitter.com/estherschindler/status/97900524945223270...](https://twitter.com/estherschindler/status/979005249452232704)
, but as the original article link (on web archive) was in the twitter thread,
I used it for the HN submission -- feel free to change it to the Tweet if
that's felt to be more appropriate.

